# Sad day



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought my little anubias wasnt getting enough light on my window sill, so I put him outside for the day went to go buy some new plants. I didnt get about until about 8 hours later. Being that its Australia, it got VERY hot very suddenly, and when I came home, the plant was totally white, and I assume dead!
I put it back inside and I am hoping it can come back, but I very much doubt it. 

Has anyone had this before?


Graham


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I killed my first attempt at an emersed setup by putting it out in the direct sun on hot concrete. Everything was dead in a few hours. Plenty of moisture but it was sooo... hot it killed it. Mine didnt grow back but I dont know how seriously you destroyed yours. I thought anubias where rather resilient but I dont think any aquatic plant could take the heat that my little experiment had.


----------



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, Im not too upset about it, it was just a piece I took off a larger plant. It was about 35 outside, and it was over top of concrete as well. Also had plastic wrap over the top haha


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Grayum said:


> Yeah, Im not too upset about it, it was just a piece I took off a larger plant. It was about 35 outside, and it was over top of concrete as well. Also had plastic wrap over the top haha


Were you making anubia soup? Maybe it needed a bit of salt.


----------



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

I know I know .... pretty stupid mistake! haha my girlfriend wasnt angry, she was disapointed. 

I always forget about the actual HEAT from the sun here being that im from canada. In canada its sunny, but still not THAT hot. oh well, like I said, lesson learned.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

What about floating or planting the rhizome in a fishtank ?


----------

